# I've got negative bloods



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello to all ladies here. 
Yesterday afternoon I've got to know my bloods were negative again. I'm lost, my try have been failed. How it could be? Why?
All my efforts are of no avail. 
What's next? Is it over for me?
I've asked my manager if she allowed to me to take some rest.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't want to read and run.


Sorry I have no advice   


I wish you luck and wellness in whatever you choose to do next x


----------

